# Clomid vs HCG for testicular atrophy



## grind4it (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm looking for information in regards to running clomid during cycle/blast/cruise to address testicular atrophy.*

I always get baby balls and I am looking to drop the HCG for a few weeks....looking for an alternative. I read an artical at one point that clomid was an alternative to HCG to address shrinkage; now I can't find the artical to save my life.

Has anyone run clomid instead of HCG and if so what protocol, how long and was it effective?

Thanks*
Grind


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 7, 2012)

I have run clomid and it is obviously a natural test booster but it's been a while and don't remember the effect on the nuts that it had... probably wasn't looking for that specifically @ the time.

Zeek mentioned to me running it in that fashion at one point I think. Maybe He will chime in.


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Clomid will do a great job at keeping the testicles from shrinking and if they are shrunk will bring them right back to full size plus some!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2012)

Awesome. Think i'll be popping a pill every day then. Seems like the easy way to keep the boys nice and full. Freaks my wife out when they shrink down...


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2012)

Curiosity said:


> Nice link! Should help answer this question! Thanks!



yeah man was an awesome and very informative read! im gonna get me some clomid, and hopefully it wont be as big of a spike in e2 as hcg? might couple it with my hrt soon!


----------



## grind4it (Aug 7, 2012)

Zeek, what dose should I start with to keep the bean bag looking good while on cycle?



Zeek said:


> Clomid will do a great job at keeping the testicles from shrinking and if they are shrunk will bring them right back to full size plus some!!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

If they are not already shrunk 25 mg eod should suffice, if they are shrunken 50 mg eod till full size the back down or stop taking it all together till some shrinkage again and rinse and repeat.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2012)

No shrinkage yet. But my caps are 50 mg - will eod be ok, or should i order new caps?


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

That is fine bro or even E3rd day. The key is to use as little as possible to get the job done! not that clomid will desensitize 

 There has been a copy an paste war going on with the hcg issue for years on the boards. One guy will copy and paste that it does not desensitize and  another copy and paste master will post another thing showing it does!

 In real world practice does it or not? I am not sure since many of the guys living this lifestyle fry their hpta with a wide variety of methods and it is hard to pin point one.


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 7, 2012)

My natural T levels are low - at about 260 so im not too concerned about restarting at this point. I've been through the last four years trying to make that work, and all thats happened is i've lost strength, muscle and libido! Im done with sub-par T levels! 

I do agree, the least amount of product to get the result is the way to go. I'll do every three days and see how it goes. Although the boys are probably not much more than decorative accessories at this point, i'd still like to keep the illusion that they are in full working order!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 7, 2012)

hey zeek if this clomid works so well, what would a sample cycle look like with clomid involved both inter (durring) and exter (post)?

say if i am running 
500 mlg of test c or e
deca at 200-250 mlg a week
maybe some dbol, weeks 1-4
anavar at the end of the 
12-16 week cycle

how would one incorporate the clomid in both aspects?

thanks man! u got a plethora of knowledge!


----------



## Zeek (Aug 7, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> My natural T levels are low - at about 260 so im not too concerned about restarting at this point. I've been through the last four years trying to make that work, and all thats happened is i've lost strength, muscle and libido! Im done with sub-par T levels!
> 
> I do agree, the least amount of product to get the result is the way to go. I'll do every three days and see how it goes. Although the boys are probably not much more than decorative accessories at this point, i'd still like to keep the illusion that they are in full working order!



 You do more than keep the illusion full healthy nuts are essential for us guys to have a real and good orgasm, otherwise we shoot blanks and those are terrible!


----------



## sfstud33 (Aug 8, 2012)

Took a clomid yesterday - this morning some very healthy wood and the best morning sex i've had for a while. I shall be making this a regular part of my routine!


----------



## picazzo (Aug 9, 2012)

I have low dosed clomid for years on cycle...simple 12.5 mgs every non pin day or every other day.
Works like a champ. I've never had any desire to mess with HCG.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

I just start with my TRT clomid e3d and so far nothing to report bad or good, will post what happen


----------



## OCDude (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmm this sounds like a great option for my bud that doesn't want to do a cycle. LOL He's having a little trouble keeping up with me right now, just wait a few weeks when I'm into my cycle!


----------



## Yaya (Aug 12, 2012)

clomid is def the way to go, my buddy took it after his balls turn into raisens and it blew them back up, i will try to find out at what doses


----------



## BL_Beastmode89 (Aug 14, 2012)

I was always a strong believer in HCG being the top product for bringing your test levels back to normal...in that it shocks your nuts with a LOT of stimulation to make they produce and grow back to normal size or even bigger than before..but also Clomid is important as well to increase the free test and block estrogen..thats just what ive learned..i would like to know more tho.


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 14, 2012)

both are important, both work so well you can get just get by with one....

but stacking them will be best.  no ? about it.  both they their own uses.


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 20, 2014)

Damn you 5 minute timer^^ and post quick reply button!


I'm thinking of running clomid for a month because I never ran it during my pct of ph. I haven't taken any blood tests, yet. I'm thinking it would help raise my test levels a bit and give me more gainssssss, since I'm not on anything and don't know how well I recovered.

Beneficial?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> Damn you 5 minute timer^^ and post quick reply button!
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of running clomid for a month because I never ran it during my pct of ph. I haven't taken any blood tests, yet. I'm thinking it would help raise my test levels a bit and give me more gainssssss, since I'm not on anything and don't know how well I recovered.
> ...



Clomid only will get you nothing in terms of gains. It's affect on your recovery is dependent on whether or not you've recovered. Only blood work can tell you that. Before you go and start self-medicating, I would suggest a simple, cheap, and discreet blood test to find out where you stand. Go to privatemdlabs.com and get their 'female hormone panel'. It's about $59 and you can find 10% online coupon codes. At checkout select the 'male reference ranges' so it will give you the ranges appropriate for males not females. You will get a confirmation email and another email with a link to print out a blood work requisition form. Print out the requisition and take it into any Labcorp location near you. No ID, no appointments, no insurance, no credit card needed and your doctor will not find out the results. The results get emailed to you typically in 48hrs.


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 20, 2014)

The doc is on call!! 

Thanks. that would be a better first option, get my blood work done already since I'm pre-cycle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> The doc is on call!!
> 
> Thanks. that would be a better first option, get my blood work done already since I'm pre-cycle.



There's almost never a time blood work first is a bad idea lol. Considering how cheap it is there should be no reason to skip the process. 

I forgot to add in my first post:

Privatemdlabs will NOT work in New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts and maybe one or two other states. If you live in on of those states you'll need to go to a neighboring state to get your test done or there are other options I can fill you in on if needed.


----------



## Onehumanbeing (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> There's almost never a time blood work first is a bad idea lol. Considering how cheap it is there should be no reason to skip the process.
> 
> I forgot to add in my first post:
> 
> Privatemdlabs will NOT work in New York, New Jersey, Massachusetts and maybe one or two other states. If you live in on of those states you'll need to go to a neighboring state to get your test done or there are other options I can fill you in on if needed.



True that, I was planning on getting blood work, but closer to my next cycle. Knowing my levels before self medicating is best.

I'm in cali.I found a labcorp that is near my home. I'm going to be setting that up in the coming days.

Thanks Doc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Onehumanbeing said:


> True that, I was planning on getting blood work, but closer to my next cycle. Knowing my levels before self medicating is best.
> 
> I'm in cali.I found a labcorp that is near my home. I'm going to be setting that up in the coming days.
> 
> Thanks Doc



Post up your results when you get them!


----------



## event462 (Feb 20, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> Clomid only will get you nothing in terms of gains. It's affect on your recovery is dependent on whether or not you've recovered. Only blood work can tell you that. Before you go and start self-medicating, I would suggest a simple, cheap, and discreet blood test to find out where you stand. Go to privatemdlabs.com and get their 'female hormone panel'. It's about $59 and you can find 10% online coupon codes. At checkout select the 'male reference ranges' so it will give you the ranges appropriate for males not females. You will get a confirmation email and another email with a link to print out a blood work requisition form. Print out the requisition and take it into any Labcorp location near you. No ID, no appointments, no insurance, no credit card needed and your doctor will not find out the results. The results get emailed to you typically in 48hrs.




Thanks for that last reply! I usually get blood work done through the VA but I've been wanting to get it done privately for my own personal records without breaking the bank! I'm assuming that the $59 covers all cost?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

event462 said:


> Thanks for that last reply! I usually get blood work done through the VA but I've been wanting to get it done privately for my own personal records without breaking the bank! I'm assuming that the $59 covers all cost?



The female hormone panel will cover a metabolic panel, a CBC w/ differential platelet count, LH, FSH, regular assay estradiol and regular assay total testosterone. If you want to test for other things like thyroid, sensitive assays for total test and estradiol, vitamin D, PRL, etc it will cost extra


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 22, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> *The female hormone panel will cover a metabolic panel, a CBC w/ differential platelet count, LH, FSH, regular assay estradiol and regular assay total testosterone.* If you want to test for other things like thyroid, sensitive assays for total test and estradiol, vitamin D, PRL, etc it will cost extra



Really hard to beat for the price especially after coupon. Great deal. Toss in a sensitive assay for TT and PRL if needed or maybe even thyroid if you're running some T3 and you're set with some good info.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 14, 2015)

How did this get bumped into the "new posts" tab? This happens to me frequently with old threads...


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 14, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> How did this get bumped into the "new posts" tab? This happens to me frequently with old threads...



Been seeing the same thing.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 14, 2015)

Granted, it was an interesting thread lol. Never see clomid on-cycle mentioned anymore.


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 31, 2017)

clomid can raise shbg because of the increase in e2. It doesn't block estrogen. Being a SERM it competes with E at the recepters and at the hypothalamus level makes your body think e2 is low so more lh and fsh is produced from pituitary. More shbg means less free T. We want the free T


----------



## Young (Jul 4, 2017)

j2048b said:


> zeek already posted this same topic over on ology:
> 
> awesome read!!!



Can someone link this topic?? Still very interested in what was said but can't find it!!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 4, 2017)

Young said:


> Can someone link this topic?? Still very interested in what was said but can't find it!!


No one is going to link another site here especially a piece of shit site like ology. Go to google and search "Clomid for testicular atrophy". You will find what you are looking for.


----------



## Johndeere (Nov 9, 2020)

Clomid works for me on cruise.


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 9, 2020)

My cycle went way longer than it should. To be extra cautious I have started HCG of 500iu a week for the last month of my 3.5 month cycle, I’ll then try Clomid ans Nolva as PCT when I’m off the test.


----------



## Geaux4Tigers (Jan 31, 2021)

My doc has me taking HCG while I am on 400mg/week test.  I take 50 units day 6 and 7 before my test injections every week.  Is this really necessary?  I was taking Anastrozole too but I stopped.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Zeek said:


> Clomid will do a great job at keeping the testicles from shrinking and if they are shrunk will bring them right back to full size plus some!!


Pm coming ...


----------



## bugman (Feb 2, 2021)

This was an interesting thread to read.  I'm surprised I've missed it until now.


----------



## Runningwild (Feb 11, 2021)

Is clomid something that can bring back your nuts after years. My nuts shrank after my first cycle when I was young and dumb at age 17. Never did any pct because I was stupid and they have been raisins since. Anytime by the time I learned anything worth a damn my natural levels were so low that I was already on trt so never tried clomid, took hcg but it didn't do anything. Someone like me who has had raisins for most of my life and on trt is there any hope and if so what would you guys suggest


----------

